# Valve Cover Gasket replacment



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

2004 
GTO
A4
56,000 mi

Hello. I have a leak and found out i need to replace my Valve Cover Gasket. Does anyone know whats a good brand and where can i get one for a good price? I probably also need the grommets.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

felpro of course @ your local auto parts store. grommets might be included in gasket set. ask the counter man.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I got my FELPRO from NAPA complete for 06 GTO.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Ten four guys. FelPro it is. Thanks


----------

